# Buzz saw on Craig's List



## Flatbedford (Jun 8, 2011)

I saw this on Hudson Valley, NY Craig's List today. Looks like fun.
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/2428162939.html


This is a buzz saw that mounts on most three point hitch tractors. The blade needs sharpening but the set on the teeth is good. The wood on the table needs to be replaced but the saw is in good working condition. There is a belt drive and a belt all ready and all in good shape. Ideal for firewood and fits Ford 8N and 9N tractors or any tractor with the same catagory 3 point hitch. The gear box alone is worth the price.....if you can even find one! Days 845-473-4030 



Location: Neversink NY
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Thistle (Jun 8, 2011)

Pretty cool. The old one sitting out at parents acreage hadnt been used since the early 70's so I was told.It never had  guards for blade or belt either. :bug: I have 2 blades that fit it - 26" 68 tooth bolted to wall behind sofa here & 28" 70 tooth hanging in their garage one of my late Uncle's picked up for me yrs ago.
Heard plenty of stories from past relatives how dangerous they could be if not paying attention etc. Ones sold new in Europe look pretty well designed,with smaller blades & full guards.Some website in Vermont even has a US made version for PTO takeoffs.


----------



## Kenster (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a 52 8N.  I have seen these things on line and actually saw one on the back of an 8N that was for sale.  I would use one if I had it.

I kills me to constantly hear those warnings:  "that thing is dangerous if you're not paying attention!!"   Well, DUH!  What isn't.   I doubt there is anyone that reads this website that does not operate a chain saw.  Now there's something that can be REALLY dangerous if you're not paying attention.


----------



## zzr7ky (Jun 9, 2011)

I used one in the 70's and early '80's.   It was quick cleaning up fence rows and cleaning tree tops up after logging crews.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 9, 2011)

AT one time they were the right way to buzz wood but it is not so good if working alone.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 9, 2011)

Dad always told me that 2 person crew was preferred,3 even better if you could.Always need one to load the table,another to be off-bearer to make sure the pile wasnt getting in the way.

With a good crew working with poles up to 12" or so,was faster than chainsaw when blade was sharpened & set correctly.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 9, 2011)

Thistle, that is exactly how it is done. The offbearer actually held the wood as it was going through the saw and then gave them a throw rather than just letting the wood fall to the ground. Three good men could buzz a lot of wood in a day. I remember one year at Thanksgiving time when we were supposed to gather for a family dinner. My two sons and I cut up about 7 cord of wood that morning and we were pretty happy when finished because it was snowing the whole time! WE had to change gloves every so often too because they would get so wet that our hands would really get cold.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup. Have the wagon pulled by tractor or horses sitting close by & throw directly in it like when picking corn.Saves lots of time & wear on the back not having to pick the pieces up.

I try to do that when cutting leaners or standing dead myself,have the truck or tractor w/cart near so its just cut & toss.If I'm lucky & quick the pieces barely hit the ground first.But lately havent had that luxury,all thats cut since early April is in scattered stacks around the woods.I just go bring it in when weather & free time allows.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 9, 2011)

I remember these things but way to small to help. What I remember it was like a big gather of people using one of these and what seem to be a monster pile of wood.


----------

